

Bitnami MEAN stack: MongoDB, Express, AngularJS & NodeJS - ridruejo
http://blog.bitnami.com/2013/11/mean-stack-for-bitnami-mongodb-express.html

======
gaoshan
We started with a MEAN stack but are in the process of stripping out Mongo for
MySQL... I guess that still makes it a MEAN stack.

~~~
malandrew
Why not Postgres?

~~~
gaoshan
Well, simply because it was familiar to all of us and will be sufficient for
the task. That said, I like the idea of a PEAN stack.

------
bdcravens
I personally like MongoDB, Express, NodeJS, Socket.IO, and Angular. MENSA.
Genius!

------
seiji
No, just no.

------
jsoo4
This sounds more like the HIPSTER stack.

~~~
collyw
I was about to write that!

